
Emacs vs. Vim survey - federicoponzi
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfgn71T6I3olMRNCTDQWTs5mBAVY4MVewdZLRggwu166o_UiQ/viewform?hl=en_GB
======
federicoponzi
Results: [https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1feDCU-
yvdbhRCgMqren2...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1feDCU-
yvdbhRCgMqren2lJhTrmLKWXp-
ThUeVu2xE_Q/edit?usp%3Dsharing&sa=D&ust=1533635174660000&usg=AFQjCNF1E23Bjw0kT0b9sBoFUz_oEQQy6Q)

